# Mushy stool, gross...I know!



## Tina Dun (Apr 29, 2012)

My three year old son has very mushy poop. I'm trying BART - bananas, applesauce,rice and toast.

I've read that dairy could cause this, but besides the occasional bowl of yogurt, he isn't that into dairy.

Any ideas? I don't think it should be this bad.

Thanks


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Hi Tina. Does he eat a lot of wheat? That can also make stool mushy for someone sensitive to it. What is his usual diet? I'd suggest keeping a diary of what he eats for about a week or so, along with his bowel habits, characteristics and timings. It can help you figure things out more objectively.


----------



## OtherSoul (Jan 14, 2012)

Sometimes this happens to my son. Everytime we try a vegan diet even with plant protein his poops get terribly mushy, messy, and smell bad. it's only when we start adding in more animal protein that they firm up and become nonoffensive and formed poops.

Dunno if that could relate to your situation or not but thought I would share.


----------

